# Merseyside new to golf



## Jamesc86 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi Guys, I’m pretty new to golf and would definitely like to have a few more games once lockdown is over. If anyone fancies a game send me a message.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 9, 2021)

There’s loads of games to be had around these parts once lockdown is over. I’m sure youll be made welcome at tons of games.

Are you a member of anywhere? (Birkdale would be smashing 😃)


----------



## Jamesc86 (Feb 9, 2021)

No mate. Don’t think I’m good enough to be a member of a club yet. Was thinking once I get a bit better.


----------



## Jamesc86 (Feb 9, 2021)

And definitely not good enough for Birkdale 😂😂


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 9, 2021)

Have you tried Lee Park? Friend is a member and rates it.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome. Whereabouts on Merseyside are you?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 9, 2021)

I am a member of Grange Park in St Helens .
We can sort something out when this virus is all over.
At the moment when we open there are no visitors allowed .
Not sure when that will end.


----------



## Jamesc86 (Feb 9, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Have you tried Lee Park? Friend is a member and rates it.
		
Click to expand...

No haven’t but will have a look-cheers. If you join a club is it easy to find people to play with. My mates in Liverpool only play footie so trying to find more people to have a game with.


----------



## Jamesc86 (Feb 9, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Welcome. Whereabouts on Merseyside are you?
		
Click to expand...

 cheers. I live in Liverpool (town).


----------



## Jamesc86 (Feb 9, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am a member of Grange Park in St Helens .
We can sort something out when this virus is all over.
At the moment when we open there are no visitors allowed .
Not sure when that will end.
		
Click to expand...

nice one


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Jamesc86 said:



			No mate. Don’t think I’m good enough to be a member of a club yet. Was thinking once I get a bit better.
		
Click to expand...

Does not matter what standard you are to be a golf club member. If you play loads it works out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

Jamesc86 said:



			Hi Guys, I’m pretty new to golf and would definitely like to have a few more games once lockdown is over. If anyone fancies a game send me a message.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome! 

I’m fairly new in the forum too and have had a fair few convos with other locals about playing in the summer. Will dig them out and tag you. 

Meantime, good luck perfecting that swing in front of the mirror if you can!


----------



## Jamesc86 (Feb 10, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Welcome!

I’m fairly new in the forum too and have had a fair few convos with other locals about playing in the summer. Will dig them out and tag you.

Meantime, good luck perfecting that swing in front of the mirror if you can!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. Just keen to get in as many games as I can once things open back up. I’ve got the golf net out so smashing into that 😂😂


----------



## Jamesc86 (Mar 29, 2021)

Guessing I won’t be able to get a game for a couple of weeks as I’m not a member. But anyone fancy a round in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 29, 2021)

Jamesc86 said:



			Guessing I won’t be able to get a game for a couple of weeks as I’m not a member. But anyone fancy a round in a couple of weeks?
		
Click to expand...

What about the municipal courses??


----------



## Jamesc86 (Mar 29, 2021)

drive4show said:



			What about the municipal courses??
		
Click to expand...

Anywhere I’ve looked seen to be fully booked. To be honest trying to see if I can organise a round in the near future


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 29, 2021)

Jamesc86 said:



			Guessing I won’t be able to get a game for a couple of weeks as I’m not a member. But anyone fancy a round in a couple of weeks?
		
Click to expand...

My club says no visitors until May.
After that your welcome to play with me.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Jamesc86 said:



			Guessing I won’t be able to get a game for a couple of weeks as I’m not a member. But anyone fancy a round in a couple of weeks?
		
Click to expand...

I know for a fact bootle and allerton are excepting visitors. Same day/next day 👍🏻


----------



## Jamesc86 (Mar 30, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			My club says no visitors until May.
After that your welcome to play with me.
		
Click to expand...

That would be great. Appreciate that. What club are you a member of?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 30, 2021)

Jamesc86 said:



			That would be great. Appreciate that. What club are you a member of?
		
Click to expand...

Grange Park.


----------



## Jamesc86 (Mar 30, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Grange Park.
		
Click to expand...

That’s great, thanks. Give me a shout when you have a date.👍🏼


----------



## Jamesc86 (Mar 30, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			I know for a fact bootle and allerton are excepting visitors. Same day/next day 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks. Let me know if you fancy a round. Like mentioned above I’m fairly new to golf but trying to get in as many rounds as possible 👍🏼


----------

